# Dang rats. The battle continues...



## greybeard (May 9, 2019)

This is how we die....the little things we deny ourselves...
Today, I did not deny myself tearing out a little beaver dam that was preventing my pond from draining down to normal level..
I had a watcher nearby, keeping an eye on me...do you see him?





I bet you can now... I was keeping a close eye on him too.



The dam is in the center of the picture, betwixt the trees close to the water in the picture above. Typical of a dam where there aren't a lot of softwood trees and debris. They make it out of mud and grass, which would have eventually dried like concrete if I hadn't cut an opening in it.





And, after I shoveled it all out..there goes the water..the last couple hundred feet to the river:



Wasn't without incident tho...



Slipped and fell off in there, flat on my back and all I could think of while trying to get back up was "Where the he// is  that dam serpent?"

The muck was nasty (which is partly why beaver smell so bad) but it cooled me off a little...water was pretty cold which made an uncomfortable ride back to the house on the 4 wheeler.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 9, 2019)

Yikes!


----------



## greybeard (May 9, 2019)

I've had worse without doubt, and probably will again.  
One thing's for sure......the beaver won't rebuild that dam overnight tonight. We just got 4" of rain in the last 2 hours so the water is going to be a torrent thru there.
Going to be a long wet evening too. The cells are just lined up, and some will pass right over my little area just a little later and forecast to continue thru the night and into tomorrow.. headed north and to the east.
Just another big pooh sandwich and we're all gonna have to take a bite..


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 9, 2019)

Sure hope it stays north of me!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 11, 2019)

It's hard to tell scale but that snake looks 4' long or longer.


----------



## greybeard (May 11, 2019)

4' would be the max I think  he was. A dang fast swimmer for sure. I was glad when he finally went on out with the water flow. All moot now I suppose ....river is up and that whole area is several ft underwater but it should crest tonight or very early in the morning at a reasonably acceptable level. 

Won't affect me much this time, but is sure giving people heck down in US59 subdivisions in Kingwood and New Caney.


----------

